# Philippines offers MILF autonomy.  WTF??



## Voodoo (Feb 1, 2010)

Then I read it....NOT a good way to start out an article, especially with my Squidbrain.

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=117612&sectionid=351020406

The Filipino government has agreed to offer expanded autonomy to the Muslim minority in the country's south. 

Officials hope the move will pave the way for sealing a peace deal aimed at ending the 40-year-long conflict in the region with the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF). 

Annabelle Abaya, the presidential adviser on the peace process, was hoping that the offer would convince the MILF to sign a peace accord before a new president is sworn in on June 30. 

"In enhanced autonomy, the president is offering to share powers," Abaya told reporters on Monday. 

The autonomy allows the Muslim minority to control tax collection and natural resources in the south. 

The government's overture was made during talks in Malaysia last week, where both the MILF and government representatives sat down for formal peace talks. 

The MILF claimed that the government "had nothing new to offer" and as a result found the latest round of negotiations pointless. 

However, the MILF confirmed that peace talks were to resume in Kuala Lumpur on February 18. 

The conflict in the south intensified in 2008. The fighting displaced over 700,000 people and left nearly 400 others dead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2010)

"Annabelle Abaya, the presidential adviser on the peace process, was hoping that the offer would convince the MILF to sign a peace accord before a new president is sworn in on June 30."

Yeah, 'Land for Peace' is always an effective way to deal with Islamic militants...


----------



## car (Feb 1, 2010)

Saw this happen in El Savador when the government pretty much gave up Morazan and Chalatenango provinces to the guerrillas; and in Colombia, when the gov pretty much gave up southern provinces to the FARC/ELN/Narcotraficantes.....

Didn't work either time. Won't work in the Phil. G's of any flavor will take whatever you give them, and exploit it to their advantage - making it look like their cause is more righteous than it is.....

People keep making the same mistakes in this (COIN) arena, although there are volumes of precedent to the contrary.  :doh:


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 1, 2010)

Land for peace, works until you run out of land.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2010)

so, Aannabelle Abaya is a MILF?  :doh:  

Bad idea giving legitimacy to a dangerous anti-government political group...  Agree fully with car.


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2010)

Time to send in the MILF Hunters.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess they weren't paying attention to what went down in Sri Lanka.  Instead, when you have the opponent on the ropes, let them recover?  :doh:


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2010)

Or in Pakistan more recently. The area is rich in minerals, the seas are full of every type of finned creature, throw a seed out the window and it will grow. It's a real shame, really. Lets just hope it will finish like Sri Lanka did, but I doubt whether the PI govt. has the political will to do so.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 2, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> ...  Lets just hope it will finish like Sri Lanka did, but I doubt whether the PI govt. has the political will to do so.


 
It does not.  *sigh*  And looking at the present line-up of candidates for the Presidency, I highly doubt if we will be in a better shape in the near future. 

But I think some of you guys know more about what goes on in that region than I do....


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2010)

Have they ever had anyone worth spit?


----------



## JJ sloan (Feb 2, 2010)

They are learning from their big brother, the United States, that it is ok to negotiate with extremist groups.  No surprise here.  The Philippine government has already granted the MILF the Autonomous Region of Muslim Mindanao... but they want more.  The MILF is a known collaborator with the Jemaah Islamia, who is directly associated with AQ.  Umbra Kato (a MILF commander) has targeted government officials of the Philippines, how could they possibly want to negotiate with these assholes?  Oh yeah, for the same reason that the United States is planning to negotiate with the Taliban.  When will we ever learn?


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> "Annabelle Abaya, the presidential adviser on the peace process, was hoping that the offer would convince the MILF to sign a peace accord before a new president is sworn in on June 30."
> 
> Yeah, 'Land for Peace' is always an effective way to deal with Islamic militants...


 
Land reform has always been the issue in "those parts of the wolrd." That concept dates back to before even Trip Wire was born! :) Las Matanzas in the '30s. - for example

There are 14 provinces in El Sal because the coffee business was controlled by 14 families, back in the day - La Catorce.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2010)

When I was a kid my dad introduced me to a phrase that while the wording may change slightly, the intent does not, nor will it ever:

Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

There is absolutely very, very little that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 2, 2010)

> Didn't work either time. Won't work in the Phil


Yes, especially since this area has been in conflict from essentially the same bunch of muslim rebels off and on for the past century. 



> Time to send in the MILF Hunters.


Ahhh, yes it would lol!


----------

